# SmartBrief- Researchers find benefits from widespread celiac testing



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Population-wide screening for celiac disease can lead to improved health for people diagnosed with the disease, a new study s -More-

The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Group is an award-winning patient advocate group in support of self-management for IBS sufferers. Learn how sufferers are living day-to-day with IBS. Read success stories about strategies that sufferers use to cope with IBS. At the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Group: *You are not alone.*


View the full article


----------

